# ND bucks this weekend



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have been out with my family and friends getting after the deer here the last week. Rut is kicking in and horns are hitting the ground. 1 buck left and several does.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice job guys!


----------

